# B&W THX PCS 8 speakers replacement



## Tina (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello Internet, this is my first forum post ever so bare with me. My grandparents have the B&W THX PCS 8 speakers and the subs are totally blown. They want to replace the subs’ speakers with the original type or a different/better one. They gave me this task and I have NO idea what I’m doing. I need help/advice/suggestions on how to fix their subwoofers. 
Thanks,
Noobest Noob who ever Noobed

I don’t know if this matters but the system is hooked up to a Kenwood KC-X1 and Kenwood KM-X1


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would recommend contacting B&W and getting the original parts.


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks. I'm looking them up right now!


----------

